# Everyone Read This!!!!!



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2002)

Well worth the read!

Insulin and it's Metabolic Effects


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 17, 2002)

It's a long article, but well worth the read.   Thanks for posting it.
He makes some very interesting points, and some seem to go against the grain of what we are told.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2002)

Yes, it is very long, it took me three sitting to get through it all!

Even if you don't plan on axing the carbs in your diet, it's still worth the read just to learn such detail about how your body reacts to food.


----------



## Shmoo (Feb 17, 2002)

I have been on this type of diet for about  2 months . I keep my carbs under 30 grams a day and twice a week my last two meals of the day I have carb meals with no fat and as little protein as possible. 
The first ten days on this diet you keep your carbs under 20 to change your body from a sugar burner to a fat burner. The first week is tough but once you get by the first week you energy levels shoot right up. 
I have actually leaned out some and I`m still making gains. This is a good article but this book" Natural Hormonal Enhancement" by Rob Faigin  is a superly written and researched book is must reading for anyone interested in super- health and optimal performance. I honestly recommend this book if you are serious about low carbs and your health.


----------



## oldfart (Feb 17, 2002)

*insulin*

Great article. Lots of eye opening information. w8lifter, you always come up with quality info. thanx.

of


----------



## seyone (Feb 17, 2002)

good read.


----------



## arbntmare (Feb 17, 2002)

shmoo.. u said that converting to that kinda of diet was energy draining.. would u say i shouldn't do it while i am in college?? cause it might hurt my studying?


----------



## Shmoo (Feb 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by arbntmare *_
> shmoo.. u said that converting to that kinda of diet was energy draining.. would u say i shouldn't do it while i am in college?? cause it might hurt my studying?



arbntmare if your studying for a big exam I would hold off starting this diet until after the exam. The third and fourth day of this diet can be a little tough but once you get by the first week it is easy and you`ll find you actually will have more energy. Your body prefers to use fat for energy not carbs.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2002)

So what is your split like then shmoo? Is it 50% fat like the article suggested? What's your protein intake?


----------



## Vai Fan (Feb 18, 2002)

Very good article, w8, thank you.  

Lou Schuler of Men's Health magazine has authored a book called the Testosterone Advantage Plan, which contains similar information on nutrition/diet.  By following the nutrition guidelines in the book, I'm taking in about 35% of my diet from fat, 35% from protein, and the rest in carbs.  He bashes the food pyramid pretty hard, and backs it up with research.

By following these guidelines, I've dropped 12 pounds in the last month and a half, although I'm eating more calories than I had been.

I would like to drop my carbs even further, but don't think I could make the commitment that shmoo has of only 30 grams per day.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 18, 2002)

Great article, yes thanks w8.


----------



## Shmoo (Feb 18, 2002)

To tell you the truth w8 I don`t count calories, fat or protein, I only keep track of my carbs. I have protein with every meal except for carb meals which for me is Thurs. and Sun. The carb meals are my last two meals on those days, no fat and no protein from meat, seafood or dairy products.  I eat as many complex carbs as my body can handle, the secret is to only sip on water with these meals so you don`t feel bloated.
As far as fat goes I have 2 tbsp of flax and 2 tbsp of olive oil each day. The rest of my fat just comes from beef, pork, chicken, seafood, eggs and cheese. 
I estimate my protein is about 50, fat 40-45 and the rest is carbs which mainly consists of vegies on non carb days.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2002)

Well it looks like I will be switching to this diet as well! 

And as for the article itself...I stole the link off another board cause it was just too good to pass up and not post here


----------



## Michelle (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks for the interesting article. 

So  I am guessing that in summary, it is saying we should eat less sugar and less carbs, that we should be eating a lot fewer than the food pyramid recommends.

I have 2 questions:

1) The author mentioned something about resistance training increasing insulin sensitivity (he used the example of the bicep I think on p.4 ). So is he implying that excercise is bad and contribures to aging? That can't be right. Could someone please explain this better....I think I was reading this part wrong.

2) He mentions that we should be cutting down on all the types of sugar, not just glucose. What about sucralose? This is billed as a "sugar substitute" in many of the shakes, etc.....but does it make you produce insulin the same as the other sugars?

If anyone can figure out the answers, thanks a bunch.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Michelle *_
> Thanks for the interesting article.
> 
> So  I am guessing that in summary, it is saying we should eat less sugar and less carbs, that we should be eating a lot fewer than the food pyramid recommends.
> ...



No, increasing your insulin sensitivity is a good thing...I still have to read the article again to be able to absorb everything...but  to be insulin sensitive means your body will produce less insulin, which is a good thing. Insulin resistant is when your body has to produce more and more insulin to get the same effect.



> 2) He mentions that we should be cutting down on all the types of sugar, not just glucose. What about sucralose? This is billed as a "sugar substitute" in many of the shakes, etc.....but does it make you produce insulin the same as the other sugars?
> 
> If anyone can figure out the answers, thanks a bunch.



If you look down the page a bit I posted a thread called "sugar" it breaks down all types of sugars and has a link to more information.


----------



## elvn (Feb 19, 2002)

My understanding is sucralose does not triger an insulin response.  It's just a glucose molecule with a Cl atom attached in one of the of the methyl positions if I remember my reading correctly.  That's why diabetics use them, they don't trigger rapid changes in blood glucose which a diabetic can't regulate properly.


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 19, 2002)

I'll have to re read the article myself, as some of the stuff just wasn't sinking in the first time.   

However, I think I'm going to order the 'Natural Hormonal Enhancement' book by Faigin and check it out.  After Shmoo posted the title, I did a little research on it.   It's pretty highly recommended by alot of folks.  Sounds like something I'd be interested in  (Thanks Shmoo).


----------



## nastybull (Mar 3, 2002)

thank you w8 very informative article think ill give it a try


----------



## bubbasr (Mar 3, 2002)

Nice reading material ThankYou !


----------



## epimetheus (Apr 21, 2002)

My only question is that the article mentions Insulin as an Anabolic Hormone.  (bottom page 1)  Bodybuilders use insulin because it is legal, it stores protien and builds muscle.  Would keeping insulin levels low be good for somebody trying to put on maximum muscle?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by epimetheus *_
> My only question is that the article mentions Insulin as an Anabolic Hormone.  (bottom page 1)  Bodybuilders use insulin because it is legal, it stores protien and builds muscle.  Would keeping insulin levels low be good for somebody trying to put on maximum muscle?




Define maximum muscle:  If BF doesn't matter, then insulin can be vey anabolic, but remember, it is a storage hormone!  Fat can get stored as easily as muslce.

An example would be a national class BB I advise.  We get him down to 3.5% BF at 245 a few contests ago.  He then proclaims one day after bulking back up to 261 (I wasn't part of this), LOOK AT HOW MUCH MUSCLE I'VE GAINED.  So I showed him the math, at 261 he is at 8% BF, so added almost 4.5% BF.  His 16 pound gain was OVER HALF FAT! 

Conversely, control insulin surges, add fat, fiber and protein to a bulk instead of carbohydrates (we add some, but slow burners), then the fat becomes your fuel source, and protein is spared for repair and growth of new muscle tissue! People tend to stay much leaner, bulk this way, you'll get as much LBM, but not as high of BW or as much BF!

DP


----------



## freag34 (Apr 22, 2002)

so is this article suggesting staying low on things like juice? i drink friggin 3 litres a day of juice (mango, yumm), and have for the past few years. am i in trouble? 

i feel generally ok, no pains, no problems with energy, etc.. seems pretty level to me


----------



## shwaym (Feb 22, 2003)

im confused again.  so i should not be drinking grape juice or something else high in simple sugar post workout aids in protein absorbtion? many people have recomeded this. are they wrong?
and that power bar i ate 5 minutes ago, and the protein bar i plan to have after i lift decreases protein absorbtion?

this article is pretty much saying that i should only eat oat bran, and vegetables as my carb sources?  what about oatmeal, cereals, breads, wheat, rice?

so confused...need some help!!


----------



## shwaym (Feb 22, 2003)

BTW im bulking if that makes a difference.
just dont to gain that much BF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Read MORE...end the confusion! 

DP

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=5121


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

I love that article!


----------

